# Seafood Recipe's



## RASSPL (Jan 17, 2013)

I tried to add a picture from my PC but it seems you can only add an url. This was a thread I started on our local Sealine forum in South Africa on Seafood recipe's. If anyone can tell me how to post pictures directly into this thread I will do so it will be a lot easier to view that way.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

go to your sealine forum and right click on the picture then click properities and copy the URL address and then add it to your reply


----------

